# Stock Thread pitch mk4 gti?



## CrazySlovak (Jul 20, 2008)

i need to order 48mm bolts and aren't sure if i need 12mm or 14mm thread pitch can n e one help me out? th







anks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Stock Thread pitch mk4 gti? (CrazySlovak)*

Thread pitch is 1.5 - 14x1.5 .


----------



## CrazySlovak (Jul 20, 2008)

ok thats what i needed to know thanks man


----------

